# Can you give a dog Benadryl?



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

I got home today and one of the dogs' face is very swolen. I checked her out, and she doesn't seem to be sensitive anywhere on her face/head. The only thing i can think of is that she is alergic to something she got into. My vet has allways told me to give the dogs everything from baby tylanol to pepto, and even a human OTC for joint pain. Can she get childrens benadryl? Her vets office is closed, so I can't ask him.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes, my vet told me I can give my dogs 12.5-25mg of benedryl if they ever had an allergic reaction. I have JRT's so I actually have given the 12.5 dose to one of them before.

Lillian


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

was the 12.5-25 for your JRT? Mine is a lab about that is about 100lbs. I would guess about 5 times the size. I will read the label, but it is for kids. I am just wandering on dosage. Thanks, gotta run to the store now.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Bob weighs 50 lbs and I give him 1 adult tablet, unless he's broken out and then it's 2, he has an actual food allergy!


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

My vet prescribed benadryl for Zachary, my minature schnauzer, when he was suffering with the Canine Vestibular disease. He weighs about 19 lbs and received one 25 mg tablet every 12 hours for 4 days.


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks, I gave her 1 25 mg tab, and she will get another around 11. The lady at Wal-Mart said her vet said a 100 lb dog can have 2 twice a day, whoda' thought I would find someone at Wally World gives her dog Benadryl.


----------



## Dorothea (May 10, 2004)

our vets office said 1 mg per pound...for every 12 hours


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Dorothea said:


> our vets office said 1 mg per pound...for every 12 hours




That's what I was told as well.


----------



## Sully (Feb 29, 2008)

We had a Siberian Husky ( lost her one year ago today ). She was allergic to bees and yellow jackets. Trouble was, she wouldn't leave them alone.
Her face would swell up like a football. Vet prescribed a tablespoon of Benyadryl. They never mentioned mg. and it didn't seem to matter. We didn't go anywhere unpaved without a bottle of the stuff.

You couldn't pay me to take another Siberian Husky...but I sure do miss that d----fool dog.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

Vet told me that dogs can have/take the same meds as humans (with the exception of a few) just the dog size depends on the med dosage size.


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

She is looking much better today, I can actually see her eyes now. I'm thinking a couple of more doses will get her fixed up.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

1 to 2 mg per lb is the correct dosage.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Bees, wasps, yellow jackets, and an occasional snakebite... I keep half a dozen bottles of pills and two bottles of the childrens liquid benadryl. Same stuff as the vets use.


----------

